# Differences in xtrail se, le and extreme



## Garibaldi (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm currently looking at 3 used 2006 xtrails, an SE, an LE and an Extreme. Can someone point me to a site that compares the models (what are the major differences)? 

Anything I should be concerned about when looking at a 2006 xtrail?

I'm in Ontario Canada.

Thanks,

Ritch


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Here's a link to a review that gives an explanation of the different trim levels. As far as I know the extreme package is just an SE with a very ugly body kit (My opinion).

CanadianDriver Nissan Test Drive: 2005 Nissan X-Trail LE


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

what's the Kilometers on those 2006?


----------

